# What to Photograph?



## stubbyd (Aug 23, 2019)

Hi all,

I am spending a few days with photographic friends in the Cinque Terre and then I have a few more all on my own and I am looking for suggestions and places to visit with a specific aim to photograph them ... although I will take in the sights and historical aspects at the same time.

So far, I have organised to pick up my hire car from Pisa at midday (also happens to be my birthday) and then I will travel to San Gimignano. I was there on a family holiday back in 2003 and now that I am (back) into photography I want to return and grab some images. My hope is that the weather behaves and I can get a good sunset image. After, I travel to Monteriggioni where I am spending the night and possibly (again, weather dependent) get a sunrise shot of the old town.

After that I have two whole days and most of a 3rd one free and no set plans yet.

So please, suggestions of places to photograph and I don't mind if they are off the beaten path or a little oddball such as: Poggio Santa Cecilia or a visit to Isola Maggiore. I'd like to include Dozza, but could do that on the morning of my last day as I don't need to be at Pisa airport until 17:00.

So please, your suggestions of what and where I could photograph please? 

Open to suggestions of where to stay as well as I haven't sorted that yet and finally ...

If anyone 'local' wants to join me on my little trip or guide em around a specific destination or share a drink / food then let's chat and see what we can work out?

Grazie.


----------



## stubbyd (Aug 23, 2019)

Apologies ... I didn't give any dates. My bad.

It would be October 7th through to 10th this year.


----------



## DonnaDenise (Aug 27, 2019)

*Photos in Tuscany*

Buongiorno,

OMGoodness - you can go everywhere and get great photos.

October is actually a pretty interesting month because the colors of fall (normally) start to make their appearance.  Personally, I always enjoy roaming the backroads and stopping at the vineyards that show-off a great range of fall colors.

Val d'Orcia is always spectacular, no matter what the season, so if you have the time to head over towards Bagno Vignone or Pienza - then take a ride over there.

I spend quite a bit of time in Casentino - with a fabulous castle, national parks (colors!!) and it is definitely photo-worthy.

Buon Viaggio,

Donna Denise


----------



## stubbyd (Aug 27, 2019)

DonnaDenise said:


> Buongiorno,
> 
> OMGoodness - you can go everywhere and get great photos.



Many thanks and yes, you are right in that I could go anywhere and I guess I was hoping for some "top spots" or "unusual locations" - that said, I appreciate the reply and the locations you mention.

I will definitely spend some time reseraching those and seeing what I can fit in. I've neverheard of Casentino and a very quick glance suggests I will spend some time there 

Again, grazie.


----------



## Lourdes (Sep 3, 2019)

I understand you wanting to get specific spots..... but if you want to recreate a shot you've already seen in a photograph, I can assure you they are not secret spots. 

You will in any case recognize those classic locations because as you drive you will find the throng of cars parked by the side of the road and see people taking photos  This is particularly true for the Val d'Orcia area..... where some views are found everywhere.

So like Donna, I would suggest taking back roads and exploring... and do it early morning or evening at the magic hours so that you can identify other beautiful locations, stopping as you see them. The light can be fickle so even then you might not get the best light, plus 3 days are very short and you won't have the time to return for another chance.


----------



## stubbyd (Sep 3, 2019)

@Lourdes

Oh indeed - I understand my time is short and is themain reaon I'm asking for places. Or at least a suggestion as I don't know the country that well.

I'm also not looking to re-create anything but I do very much like to get ideas of locations at the very least. I'm not after "go take classsic photo of X" but more "go to Y and visit Z". From which I may, or may not be inspired 

I very much enjoy getting off the beaten path trod by many a tourist. That said, I have now got myself the bare bones of an itinerary which is super flexible.

But thank you for the reply.


----------



## Axel (Jan 31, 2020)

Monteriggioni is an absolute treat for photographers!


----------



## stubbyd (Feb 1, 2020)

Axel said:


> Monteriggioni is an absolute treat for photographers!



Hey Axel - I appreciate the response, even if it is 4 months after my trip 

As it happens, I did visit Monteriggioni and photo'd the heck out of it. If you want to see one such image then I have posted one on my public FB page here: https://www.facebook.com/StuartsPics/photos/a.373820319437148/1425641087588394/?type=3&theater

If you like it, perhaps a like or even a follow - I don't post that often, but share what I love to do.

Thanks.


----------

